# 40 days flowering and have a question



## [email protected] (Apr 28, 2006)

I grow in my shed that has no A/C, But through the process I have managed to keep temps under 85F, But the weather in 5 days is going to change and be over 100F and my shed usually gets 10 degrees hotter, my buds on the plants are all starting to get plump Iam 5 weeks in flower and have started to give them nothing but water ph adjusted to 6.5. the grow is in a rubbermaid container with 350 watts of Fluorescent light ( warm whites) with it getting hotter in a few days is this gonna degrade THC? Should I turn my lights down to 10 hours or less to speed up ripeness to harvest early? Dont want potency to degrade so some input please, theres 2 SOL adv. mix plants and they have been LST'd, about 15% hairs have turned orange (not red). Any help please, thanks.


----------



## GanjaGuru (Apr 28, 2006)

When temps rise above 100F, growth stops.

The plants go into a sort of hibernation, to conserve water.
You need to find someway to keep temps below 100.

Cutting light lengths doesn't speed up flowering, it makes for weaker potency buds.

Here's an idea: run your lights at night (but don't interrupt the dark cycle while you do so).

If you have more than a few plants, or want to continue to grow during warmer weather, an A/C unit would be a cost-effective investment.


----------



## parkingjoe (May 1, 2006)

sir i beg to differ my temps have been 104 recently and growth hasnt stopped .

i now have spider mites though.......

rofl

pkj


----------



## Stoney Bud (May 1, 2006)

[email protected] said:
			
		

> I grow in my shed that has no A/C, But through the process I have managed to keep temps under 85F, But the weather in 5 days is going to change and be over 100F and my shed usually gets 10 degrees hotter, my buds on the plants are all starting to get plump Iam 5 weeks in flower and have started to give them nothing but water ph adjusted to 6.5. the grow is in a rubbermaid container with 350 watts of Fluorescent light ( warm whites) with it getting hotter in a few days is this gonna degrade THC? Should I turn my lights down to 10 hours or less to speed up ripeness to harvest early? Dont want potency to degrade so some input please, theres 2 SOL adv. mix plants and they have been LST'd, about 15% hairs have turned orange (not red). Any help please, thanks.


Hey Userypass, good to meetcha man. You're in the right place to learn about growin weed.

Some longtime growers use a misting spray on their sheds in the hottest part of the day. If the shed has good ventilation, the misting should drop the temp about 10 degrees. That is of course unless that would make your shed *to* noticed.

Good luck to you man. Let us know how it works, ok?


----------

